# HAIN SS CO and UNION FLAG



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Cardiff Docks and the lettering on railway wagons (which is legible on the original photo) in the background indicates that this is definately pre-1948. Although it does not show up in this post the Hain SS vessel on the left has painted on the white of the hull (just below and forward of the lifeboat) a Union Flag. Obviously I don't think it would be possible to name the vessel itself but can anyone throw any light on why the flag was on the side please? My initial thoughts were that it could be linked to the Spanish Civil War but any help greatly appreciated.
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## healbyname (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Peter 447.
I don't know how relevant it is, but I sailed on the m.v.Trevose in 1955, and had a large union flag painted on the ships side, for identification purposes. Each day, as we steamed through the straits of Formosa, a U.S. patrol aircraft ( I think it was a Walrus) would fly past us at mast-top level, and an observer would open a door on the aircraft, and wave to us.I must say we found it very re-assuring, as the Chinese and the Formosan authorities were at loggerheads, and our cargo was for Shanghai. I think the painted flag was for ease of identification to the patrol aircraft. Hope this is of interest to you.
Cheers.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Many thanks indeed for that healbyname.
Regards
Peter4447


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Peter
I believe Hains had 4 vessels in those days which were noted blockade runners in the Spanish Civil War they were 

TREVAYLOR , TREVELYAN, TREVINCE and TREVANION


----------



## smeni (Aug 10, 2008)

*SS Trevince*

My husband's uncle had his first posting on SS Trevince around 1922. His parents even named their house after the Trevince - they must have been proud of him. After that I have little info about his merchant navy career, although he did reach the status of Captain, but did not sail in that rank, as war time injuries prevented him from ever going to sea again. Understand Hain SS Co was taken over by P&O, but sailed under Hain colours from many years,


----------

